# blue prints for a dog house



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

or you know detailed... Im gonna take another shot at building a doghouse and if this doesnt go then im just gonna break down and buy some igloos lol.


ANYBODY... EVERYBODY... show me doghouses... (keep it simple though lol no two story dog houses)! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I found you a web site they show the inside and outside I hope this will help you

How to build a Dog house Metric


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's another one with a little porch

Build a Dog House


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really like the ones that I THINK Andy(OldFortKennels) uses! Unless I'm confusing him with another member, he has a general dog house appearance on the outside but he put a barrel on the inside, and the roof is detachable. You can pack around the barrel straw or whatever else for insulation and then some straw or whatever inside for the dog to snuggle in. If I had outside dogs, that's probably what I would get going on  For the cold and whatnot, especially where I live, it's all about insulation and being able to get out of the elements.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yess that is what I do. Buy however many 55 gal barrels you will need. 1 for each dog. Then build a wood doghouse SLIGHTLY bigger than the barrles with a hinged roof. IN the winter you can slide the barrels down in the doghouse and fill hay around them, close the roof back and they are insulated. Then stuff the barrels with hay and the dogs stay nice and warm. 

Wood dog houses are nice but they hold fleas and ticks, plastic does not.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yes. Omg that is a excellent idea!!! That is what im gonna do, that other dog house I never attached it so it can still come off and all I gotta do is put a barrell in it! What a great idea!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHOOHOO, i am glad to have been a help (even if i really didn't help all that much bahah) 
lets see some pics of those when they're done, also  heehee


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol will do its still yuck outside so prob. this next weekend  Thanks for all the speedy advice and info


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

old fort had some great suggestions, I would also suggest having it facing south ( the open entry if it will have one, so sunshine can creep in in the day time. healthier and warmer.

also i definitely recoommend downloading Google Sketchup, which is a free program for creating 3d objects. it takes a bit of learning, but not much. you can even download from their "warehouse" things that others have created. Whether that is a dog house, or a cinder block, or a 55 gallon drum. measure twice cut once, with sketchup you can see what you have crated with the measurement and even see how the sun will shine across it according to hour of the day and day of the year.

i started off building/creating solar passive doghouses and am now designing my future home. actually if you download the program and get back to me, i can send you files like cinder blocks, wood beams, barrels etc. and get you started. or just tell me the dimensions and i will build it for you. Im here to help!

( uh... when I say build it for you, i mean in Google Sketchup..lol) btw Youtube has great instructional videos.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I was thinking a more simple design with an angled roof instead of a gable one... i looked around and found a plan here, although i would do further research on ventilating it better.

How to Build a Custom Doghouse


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

one more thing.... i would create a porch where the roof that sticks outabout 2-3 feet and supported by beams, kind of like a cross between kg420's doghouse and the one i sent. that will keep the hot summer sun from overheating it and keep a dry area for the outside.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This is a doghouse from a single sheet of plywood. Can house up to a 50-55lb dog. People often think bigger is better, but the smaller the less heat required.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*nice.*



OldFortKennels said:


> This is a doghouse from a single sheet of plywood. Can house up to a 50-55lb dog. People often think bigger is better, but the smaller the less heat required.


thats what i was looking for. i could build this on google sketchup if you can tell me how thick it is. im pretty sure i could figure out what goes where

..from one piece, very useful , practical and cheap. as for any flea and tick problems ( you mentioned earlier ) a dousing now and then with white distilled vinegar( no dog owner should be without the stuff ) should keep it pest free.

I use it for cleaning Nina and Tyson crate and area, I dilute with water on not only give them shiny coats but keep the fleas and ticks away. I could state 1000 uses for the thing.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

heres mine ..


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Old Fort Kennels Dog house by dimensions*

... according to 1 inch thick plywood, although ask him what thickness it should be, I didnt attempt to put it together in its 3d form, i am too tired to figure out how they should be nailed together or the thickness, this took a lot longer than expected, damn, i have new found respect for Brunolesci.

here it is in a jpeg , created in Google Sketchup:

you need further info regarding circle diameter and placement, connection of panels etc. before building though. this would give you a good idea of howhat it will look like, although the hole seems to be 10 inches in diameter in the drawing, i would imagine you need a bigger hole.

you need further info regarding circle diameter and placement, connection of panels etc. before building though. this would give you a good idea of howhat it will look like, although the hole seems to be 10 inches in diameter in the drawing, i would imagine you need a bigger hole. this is not a finished blueprint! and some questions need to be answered regarding the measurements in the drawing.

give me a few days, i would like to design something passive solar with a steel drum containing water for heat and post it here so i can get some feedback.

i found one here online that is absolutely ridiculous. The guy clearly has no idea of thermal dynamics and I highly doubt he owns a dog ( yet alone a pitbul), it never ceases to amaze me the amount of ignorance written online and taken by others as researched knowledge ! but by all means if you want to cook your dog on a sunny day, or freeze him when the temperature drops ( should he not break through the plexiglass at first, feel free to design according to the author of this following article.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2136148_build-solar-dog-house.html


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is what my uncle makes w/ left over wood from remodels.. lol .. its redwood siding.. expensive stuff.. he's supposed to make Daisy and Dre a 4x3' house .. its built w/ plywood then covered w/ the siding..


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ceeLint that is a NICE doghouse but I dont think Im to skilled to build that lol, hammer and nails are foreign to me lmao so I have to stick with something simple lol.

Nina...lol I would LOVE for my dogs to have a little porch but not only woudl I prob. jack it up trying to fix one up, theyll just eat the porch off lol.

The person that posted a pic.. that is a nice setup if I lived somewhere warmer I woudl do that but it gets cold up here and my poor doggies woudl freeze there butt off. But if I lived back in Hawaii or something I woudl def. try to build it like that for space and breeze 

Thanks for all the advice and sketches you guys are awesome. as soon as it starts getting dry im gonna go out there and build I got everything now I just need dry land lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> ceeLint that is a NICE doghouse but I dont think Im to skilled to build that lol, hammer and nails are foreign to me lmao so I have to stick with something simple lol.


yea.. he's been framing houses for 25 yrs.. so he knows his way around w/ a hammer and saw.. lol


----------

